# Opportunities in Bolzano



## brob (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, would like to meet some like-minded expats living in around Bolzano.

I am American, my wife is Italian and I have a really good (personal) feeling about moving to Bolzano. However, professionally, I cant say the same.

Would be great to hear from this group about what opportunities exist in the region - for example, what industries exist?, what is the start-up community like?, and the university - does it bring together a great student talent pool?

Any comments and thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Hope to hear from you.

Brian


----------



## Atinder (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello Brian
In Bolzano main industry is tourism and after that manufacturing. You will find large amount of small business and Start-up here but with only english you might face some difficulty to interact.


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, you should consider that Bolzano is in Italy but looks like Germany then the main language is German.


----------



## Atinder (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello Ilario. How are you?
I am from Brunico. Are you also from nearby?


----------



## WhyTry (Apr 15, 2017)

No German, no party in Bozen.


----------

